# Impossible de lire des pdf dans le Ebooks de IOS 8 ipad



## yoyo95130 (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour 
Je viens de mettre à jour mon iPad mini en iOS 8 et maintenant impossible de synchroniser mes pdf sur mon iPad !!! Il s ajoute bien dans mon iPad sur iTunes mais il n'apparaisse pas dans l'iPad !! Est ce que c'est un bug ou est ce que c'est enlever par Apple 

Cordialement


----------



## henrijules (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai le même probleme. 
Cela c'est produit après la dernière mise a jour de iTune.
Si cela peut aider à resoudre le probleme....
Bonne journée a tous


----------

